

Facebook Legacy - telecuda
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151391609962845

======
telecuda
This is a product concept I've been thinking about for some time and wanted to
put out there for discussion. I do not work for Facebook.

By marking posts as Legacies, your favorite memories would be shared with
family for generations. Imagine receiving a photo today from your
grandparents, taken when they were exactly your age. The idea here is about
preserving and repeating important life moments rather than letting them
disappear down the Timeline - or worse, limiting their view to just your
current list of friends after death.

As a side effect, by tagging a post as a Legacy, you're in effect scheduling
it as an event to repost to ancestors in the future who would be seeing it for
the first time. With millions of these updates scheduled for the future,
Facebook would have a stronger outlook for the long-term and greater odds of
future generations coming on as users.

